

Platform vendors - lackbeard
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/06/10c.html

======
jf
As far as their operating systems are concerned, I postulate that
"steamrolling" independent software vendors is one of the key differences
between Apple and Microsoft.

It seems to me that Microsoft takes great pains not to add features to their
operating system that are implemented by independent software vendors (Windows
Security Center), whereas Apple will just add the features (Leopard
Application Firewall v. Little Snitch).

~~~
wmf
Not really. Winsock and IE come to mind. In recent years MS hasn't been
themselves due to antitrust scrutiny.

~~~
jf
Oh, wow. How could I have forgotten IE?

------
tl
You know what, I'm glad that companies choose the route that Spolsky derides.
Even if Apple (or whoever) makes them obsolete, these products are still
useful (and should be profitable) during the interim.

The only good advice (which the article seems to avoid saying) to be
realistic. Everything has a useful lifespan after which no one wants it (or
they want it at very near the cost of producing it). Be grateful that you can
potentially predict that lifespan and not over-invest in that project.

------
snprbob86
I really enjoy this metaphor:

"Filling little gaps in another company’s product lineup is snatching nickels
from the path of an oncoming steam roller."

